# Crackers and Cats on The RIVER!



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

Too much Fun!! Startin to Heat Up


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap Nice catch!! which river?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are some nice shellcrackers and cats. Did you just carolina rig your bait on the bottom? Main river? What did you use for bait?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good mess. Dont you hate it when someone post up like that and doent include one bit of information:doh


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry bout that. Caught them in some water that was a little warmer than the main river in a little inlet. close to highway 90 using wigglers. We threw back probably 25 small shellcrackers and a couple small bluegills.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds good! thanks for the info


----------

